# Pittsburgh PA Bicycle Show and Swap Meet



## Howard Gordon (Jun 4, 2015)

June 13th, Craig Morrow's Bicycle Heaven. Buy-sell-show and swap bicycles. Free set up. Tour his bicycle museum, trail ride, food, music, and fun. Always a good time. Next show September 12 and 13. For more info call Craig 412-716-4956 or 412-734-4034.  I'll be there with a truck load of ballooners!


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## monark-man (Jun 4, 2015)

I will be there, plus the museum has many many bikes and parts.  monark-man    I went to my grandsons graduation tonight and the Superintendent said he was a Veteran and asked how many graduates were going into the military, about 7 students said they were going in, and he ask them to stand, and they got a standing ovation, then he ask the audience if there were veterans and to stand up to be recognized.  and they also got an ovation, which included me.  I am a Vietnam Veteran, and served 4 years in the Navy.  I never expected this at a graduation, and I really felt good about it.  Next week I am going to New York with 6 of my 7 grandchildren to visit my ship that is a museum in NYC, on the Hudson, The USS Intrepid CVS 11,


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 8, 2015)

*Bicycle heaven bike show swap meet june 13th pittsburgh pa*

More info,  The swap meet is this June 13th this Sat.  Next swap is on Sept 12 and 13th.  Antique / classic Bicycles and parts and new bikes. Free Vender spots and set up is at 7 in the morn and runs all day till 7 P.M.  [ yes free vendor spots and free Admission to all others who just want to come by ] The Museum will be open and that is free as well with over 3000 bikes with tons of Stingray / muscle bikes and Balloon tire bikes Race bikes B.M.X .bikes from the 1800 to the new Mountain bikes.We have the rare Pee wee's bike and the Beatles and a Elvis collection. The Museum has some Art work and other types of Antiques. The Pittsburgh Art show and the Rivers Casino is very close with other kool places to visit and its a easy bike ride on the North shore bike trail that is right behind the bike show / Bicycle Heaven.   bicycleheaven.org   Bicycle Heaven 1800 Preble and Columbus Avenue in the R.J. Casey Industrial Park Pittsburgh P.A. 15233 off of Beaver Avenue on the corner of Metropolitan and Columbus across from the U.PS store. Bicycle Heaven is not far from the West End Bridge or 279 or RT 65 .  Craig Morrow 412 716 4956 or 412 734 4034   www.bicycleheaven.org


----------



## dogdart (Jun 14, 2015)

Some pics from the show


----------



## dogdart (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## jimsbeercans (Jun 17, 2015)

Again thanks for the pics.


----------

